# Hip Flasks



## K.E.W (14 November 2016)

Hi, 
As a relative newcomer to hunting I'm looking at the best type of hip flask. Am I correct in thinking ladies should have hip flask that can be carried on you or in a saddle bag as opposed to a baton one in a case? 
Many thanks


----------



## Shay (14 November 2016)

Don't know if you are in the UK or overseas?  From UK (and SE) hunting - don't carry a hip flask on you.  If you fall it will do you damage - or you it.  I've actually not seen anyone these days with a saddle bag.  We used to have them back when I was hunting in the 70's - with your sandwiches.  But my daughter hunts now and everyone seems to have the conical type in front of the thigh.  And an energy bar in the pocket - squishes if you fall!

But different hunts may have different approaches.


----------



## spacefaer (14 November 2016)

Don't have one that goes in your pocket - it's too small to start with (!) and if you fall and land on it, they have been known to break a hip - or at least cause some horrible bruising.

Most people - male or female - have the type that sits in a case fastened to the front of the saddle.

I've seen several people with saddle bags - used for mobiles, lorry keys, bars of chocolate - rarely sandwiches though!


----------



## Isbister (6 December 2016)

The best type is a glass baton in a holster to the front. I have seen it suggested that there may be something rather unladylike in this arrangement, but personally I think that's rather old hat.
Drink tastes better from glass than from stainless steel (and it's always nice for fellow riders to be able to see what they are drinking, as the flask circulates), but there is the obvious danger of dropping the thing - so be careful with it.


----------

